# Great gift idea for the person who has everything.



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

These sell like hot cakes in our gallery shop and so easy to do. Surprising how many people must have everything already.


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL! It is the perfect gift......


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Terrific idea.


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

Love it! Great Christmas gift! My son would be so angry with me,but it would be worth the expression on his face..


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that is a gift I would love to give!!!! Very clever of you!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> These sell like hot cakes in our gallery shop and so easy to do. Surprising how many people must have everything already.


Oh, just wonderful! I have a bunch of nice jars, would be great for this, was going to get rid of then, but procrastination often pays off. TYSM.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Made me laugh! Definitely beats a pet rock!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it!!! and it's true, I ask my husband, what do you want for Christmas, he replies "nothing".


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

just printed off a few of these.................a thousand thanks!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

cakes said:


> just printed off a few of these.................a thousand thanks!


My pleasure. Hope they make someone smile.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> My pleasure. Hope they make someone smile.


oh they will , especially if they get nothing else. LOL


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

cakes said:


> oh they will , especially if they get nothing else. LOL


Thanks Cakes, I needed a laugh.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

fantastic idea... shame my mom is gone I'd make up this for her.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous idea.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very clever gift


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

That's brillent and have people in my mind I'd love to give these to. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Love it! Perfect for my Dad since this is his usual response.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Brilliant. Guess what my daughter is getting for Christmas. My Hubby might get one too.

As long as I can see their faces when they open it. That would teach them!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hazel


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this.....I love it! Now I know why I've been saving all those little jars!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Love this idea!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

PERFECT!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant, love it!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I was just going to ask what people would suggest I make for my ladies group--I knitted hand warmers last year. I think this will be a great idea and I will tell them they can happily pass it on to someone on THEIR list!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

What do you sell them for in your gallery? I'm amazed that folks will actually pay for them instead of making one themselves - but good for you for being creative and doing it for them!! I guess there is "something" for everyone!!


----------



## Solmi (Dec 21, 2013)

Very clever. Will use this in the future - just to see the face, of course!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Know just the person getting this one. Thanks,so cute!!! :lol:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Callie's Mom said:


> What do you sell them for in your gallery? I'm amazed that folks will actually pay for them instead of making one themselves - but good for you for being creative and doing it for them!! I guess there is "something" for everyone!!


We sell them for $2:50 AUD. it's amazing what some people will pay for things so they don't have to make it themselves. It also amazes me how people will nearly pull something for sale apart to see how it is made. And the ones who really get up my nose are those who ask you either for the pattern or if you will show them how it is done. 
I should qualify this I don't mean people on this forum I mean people in our gallery shop where we have goods for sale!!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> These sell like hot cakes in our gallery shop and so easy to do. Surprising how many people must have everything already.


But you are actually giving something; i.e., a jar which contains nothing. A good joke, but what am I going to do with the jar?


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> But you are actually giving something; i.e., a jar which contains nothing. A good joke, but what am I going to do with the jar?


Beads, small pieces of yarn.. cover with pretty paper and put your straight needles/ crochet hooks in it, use it as a makeshift vase, put pens/pencils in it... or leave it as is, as a warning to anyone who says that to you often :lol: :lol:

I save empty jars to keep store and dispose of grease from browning hamburger, or bacon, etc. But I must say, I absolutely love the OP's idea!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Beads, small pieces of yarn.. cover with pretty paper and put your straight needles/ crochet hooks in it, use it as a makeshift vase, put pens/pencils in it... or leave it as is, as a warning to anyone who says that to you often :lol: :lol:
> 
> I save empty jars to keep store and dispose of grease from browning hamburger, or bacon, etc. But I must say, I absolutely love the OP's idea!


I, too, save jars. They presently contain nothing, so why would I want another jar of nothing. I appreciate the joke side of the gift, but I would not welcome it. When I say I want nothing, I want nothing. Not a jar with nothing in it. I know some people would appreciate this, but not I.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> I, too, save jars. They presently contain nothing, so why would I want another jar of nothing. I appreciate the joke side of the gift, but I would not welcome it. When I say I want nothing, I want nothing. Not a jar with nothing in it. I know some people would appreciate this, but not I.


I think it'd be a cute gag gift. If I were to receive one, it'd go with the knick-knacks though


----------

